

Compiling Clojure to JavaScript, pt. 3 – The Himera Model - llambda
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/03/27/compiling-clojure-to-javascript-pt-3-the-himera-model/

======
alrex021
I like this quote:

    
    
      "Compiler as service is the new black."
    

Himera can take ClojureScript and return AST in the form of embedded Clojure
maps, which is very cool!

------
html5iscancer
Please, stop doing things like this. You people are destroying programming!
Why does everything have to be so complicated? Because people keep fucking
everything up with stupidity, that's why!

~~~
PajamaSam95
This guy is being downvoted, but I think he makes a fair point -- "you people"
leave much to be desired.

